# moisture concerns



## woodymarcotte (Dec 26, 2008)

I just bought a 6X12 trailer for my goose decoys. Only have 6 or 7 dozen so far but I am still wanting more. I live and hunt in northern colorado where the weather and snow is, not as bad as some of you guys, but still have some. I have been having a problem with the snow sticking to the decoys, and then putting them in the trailer for the next week. I try to knock the snow off, but some still stays on. If it warms up, the snow melts and the water is inside the trailer on the wood floor. Thought about painting the floor, but then the water might just sit in the trailer until it evapoates if ever. Also thought about putting a dehumidifier inside to keep it a little drier. Not sure if this is a big problem for the decoys, but not wanting to repalce them all the time, due to moisture.

What is best for the trailer and the decoys?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You could probably use spray on or paint on truck bed liner to protect the floor. If I had an enclosed trailer I would look into some type of openable/closable vents for it.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Apply the bed liner and then always crank the front of your trailer up higher than the rear. therefore the melting snow or ice will run out the back


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Try hurculiner(I think thats how you spell it) Its super easy to apply to your wood flooring and will protect it from the moisture. I have used it in the trailer as well as the ice house and it works great.


----------

